# what is the stock whp for the automatic 2.5?



## nightshift1983 (Sep 4, 2006)

on an 07 rabbit


----------



## jettafan[atic] (Dec 2, 2008)

Are you ****ing kidding? 

325. The engine may only be rated for 150 at the crank but they used some sickkkkk torque multiplication in the transaxle.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

stock wheel hp?? 

170!!! dont you read the label? 

our cars have a special trannies that help a lot, so crank hp is the same as whp.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

nightshift1983 said:


> on an 07 rabbit


 

Nobody likes you.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

The only dyno I have seen for an auto is EC's @ 133 whp stock on 87. It was 138 w/ 91 octane. That was on a 09' btw.


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

2ohgti said:


> The only dyno I have seen for an auto is EC's @ 133 whp stock on 87. It was 138 w/ 91 octane. That was on a 09' btw.


 You failed really hard!! 
:what:


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

Why does it matter, nightshift? Last I read you were going with twin super/turbo charge. Did you forget to dyno before you had that installed? Surely that's why you are asking...

Not that this thread deserves it,
IB4TL


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

Everytime I read this tread I have more fun....you guys love him.....lol


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

VWShocker said:


> You failed really hard!!
> :what:


Is that right you ****ing noob :screwy:


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

2ohgti said:


> Is that right you ****ing noob :screwy:


Noob?? You called ME a ****ing noob?? How about you responding to this OP who has been shunned from the community for asking bogus pointless questions you ****ing noob!


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*nightshift1983*

http://tinyurl.com/386rkr9


----------



## nightshift1983 (Sep 4, 2006)

*thanks for the info.*

was comparing it to another car to see if I really wanted to trade it in


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

nightshift1983 said:


> was comparing it to another car to see if I really wanted to trade it in


Do it and then GTFO our board. 

-E


----------



## flyboy425 (Mar 16, 2010)

wow ppl be nice haha


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

This is the vortex, we're never nice


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

nightshift1983 said:


> was comparing it to another car to see if I really wanted to trade it in


Nobody likes you


----------



## viabobed (Oct 27, 2006)

Wow the Vortex has gotten pretty mean since I have been gone. 

Well, the early ones come with 150hp to the crank, and 170hp for the later models. 

A while back somebody dyno'd the car and said they got 150hp on the early models, but on all cars you should be getting like 18% drivetrain loss. 


So its safe to say 120 WHP, and 140 WHP

You should read the FAQ's before starting a thread like this. Or this ^^^ will happen.


----------

